# Reverse Phone Lookup



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Is there any "free" reverse phone lookup that won't charge to do this? I'm looking for an ower of a phone number and need their name. Every site I've seen will charge to give you a report.
Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Might help if you told us in what country the phone number is located.

If it's in the USA and listed in a public directory, you could use the following free service to get the name and address for a land line number:

http://www.yellowpages.com/reversephonelookup


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, I've tried that, it doesn't help. I've tried whitepages.com also, no good, they want money.
I can't believe there isn't one out there free.
Thanks again


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

silverado4 said:


> I've tried whitepages.com also, no good, they want money.


 I just tried whitepages.com with my home phone number (in the USA) and it came back with my name and address for no cost. Are you trying to look up a cell phone, non-published or unlisted number?I am not aware of any free services that will do do reverse look up on them.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.reversephonedirectory.com/

http://www.411.com/

http://gethuman.com/


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I tried this site:
http://www.privacystar.com/area-code-prefix/734-780/page10
and it at least gave me the name of the number I was looking for. No other site gave it to me, prior to the last reply. I will try that,
Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Also just doing a google search on a number will help.
Was living with brother that gave out my number and has people after him for money that call here.

Like this one from (800) 725-6518 
https://www.google.com/#q=(800)+725-6518+

You got all those site that can be looked at and till you more.

I put in a good number and this site was at the top.
https://www.everyone411.com
Wow they show name and address too.

I got a long list of "PHP Error was encountered" errors on the page but it listed the people at the bottom of the page

But I am not listed but number is not in phone book either.


----------

